# two peas in a pod



## vandad

"Two peas in a pod" we say in persian "like 2 halfs of an aple" ,showing that two persons are too similar to eachother.I don't know how it can be said in Polish.Can you help me in this case?


----------



## fragile1

Pasują do siebie jak ulał


----------



## majlo

I think it's more about looking alike. Thus, I'd offer this: _Są podobni jak dwie krople wody (they're as similar as two drops of water)_.


----------



## mekinking

I know also this funny expression: "kubek w kubek" (a mug into a mug) meaning that some things are very similar, or "kropka w kropkę (a dot into a dot)


----------



## .Jordi.

mekinking said:


> I know also this funny expression: "kubek w kubek" (a mug into a mug) meaning that some things are very similar, or "kropka w kropkę (a dot into a dot)


And also „toczka w toczkę” (from точка в точку in Russian), and „jota w jotę”.


----------



## roccodaone

vandad said:


> "Two peas in a pod" we say in persian "like 2 halfs of an aple" ,showing that two persons are too similar to eachother.I don't know how it can be said in Polish.Can you help me in this case?



I don't know why no one's mentioned it before, but here in Poland we also say "jak dwie połówki jabłka" which is the equivalent of "like two halves of an apple".


----------



## .Jordi.

Because the meaning isn't the same. Both Polish „jak dwie połówki jabłka” and English „like two halves of an apple” are telling us that two people fit each other perfectly. And Vandad, I think, was asking about what we use when two people look the same.


----------



## roccodaone

You're absolutely right, I thought similar as in good for each other. My bad, sorry.


----------



## fragile1

Let's ask Vandan what she/he ment.
If it means two people look similar, or even two people fit together?
Please Vandan, write something, because we are able to find another meaning so far


----------



## vandad

As I wrote before I ment two people which have very similar appearance and your explanations were very useful and interesting.Thank you.


----------

